# The AquaTorque



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WICKED! Only comes in a 25" though................ Would be great for someone who spent all their time playing in water.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

idk any videos on it?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's designed for the 6x6 and other amphibious type machines, thus the 25" size & horizontal lugs(sliding turns). - Should be an awesome tire for one of those machines though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I read where it was designed for them. Still would look pretty wicked in a 29 on the brute though :rockn: haha... dunno how effective it would be in the mud though w/ those full bars.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Those look like they work a heck of a lot better than the stock tires that come on those things! The couple i've seen at busco moved very slowly across the pond but they did float. 

What would be cool is if they had a 4x4 actuator hooked to a jet drive off a jet ski so you could just lock it in when in the water and squirt around the water!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Mount them on a set of crushlocks.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmmmmm. Might be my next set on my maxIV. Wonder how much a set of 6 run.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Now thats a nasty tire! Looks like a cool sand rail tire! Looks like it weighs a ton though.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

would be killer in the creek, but only comes for a 9 or 10 wheel


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

These would be great for water riders, if they were bigger in tire size and wheel size.:rockn:


----------

